# Narcissistic puppy is narcissistic



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I mentioned that Jasper did this in another thread...finally managed to get a picture.

Sometimes when I wake up in the morning Jasper will already be up and staring at himself in the mirror, his nose pressed to the glass. I'm not exactly sure what is so entrancing, but I like to think he's just that vain. The minute I sit up, of course, he breaks his self-loving gaze, so I can never really get a good picture. It took a while, but earlier today I managed to catch him admiring himself again.

Silly puppy.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

That is too funny. He knows he is handsome. 
Holley thinks her reflection is another V. She gets so excited. It doesn't matter if she sees her reflection in a mirror or on a glass door. She wants to play. I feel bad though because she is always let down.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hilarious. Rosie is less intelligent, I think, because she is often scared by her reflection (doesn't recognize it as herself, which takes more smarts). We sometimes have to cover the mirror so she doesn't get spooked at night. I think I posted a grainy pic of her barking at herself once. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,207.msg2948.html#msg2948


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I love the picture, so cute! Funny this came up, because last night Oquirrh and I were walking around a strip mall and the walls of the store were glass, he ran right into the glass trying to go see all the people inside.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-HA-HA!! That is SO funny! Jasper gave me a good chuckle! Willie ignores mirrors. Apparently, he's been fooled enough times to know it's not another dog. The mirror doesn't smell like another dog, or like himself, either.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting, redrover! I've told so many people about that since you originally told us about it. Love the sweet picture!


----------

